# Abandoned Rail Line



## printman2000 (Jul 7, 2009)

Driving home from Lamy to Amarillo last Saturday, I noticed the remnants of an old rail line next to I-40 near the TX-NM border. I could see the roadbed and also several old trestles. Soon, though, it had turned off of the highway so I could not see it anymore.

Just wondering if this rail line was significant. Could it be the old Rock Island route out of Amarillo?

Google maps actually show the line...

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.....04931&z=15

It show it ending in a town called Wildorado.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2009)

Could be. References to it here.


----------



## gswager (Jul 8, 2009)

I remember looking at the abandoned railbed southeast of Tucumcari, through the field. From what I recalled from what my alfalfa farmer told me, it used to go to Amarillo from Tucumcari UP. It was abandoned years ago, maybe in the 1960s or 1970s. I don't remember that well.


----------

